# still having trouble walking dolce .



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he does not like the leash at all .. if i take it off he walks fine ... i try treats , i try praise and he doesnt like walking , its gets me soo frustrated that i gv in and carry him , but im getting a little frustrated , if he would walk i would take him out more.. i think hes spoiled n just likes to be carried ... HELP ! ?


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has responded so I'll do my best. Why don't you take a thin leash and cut it down to about 2.5 feet. Keep it on him in the house when you're with him. Don't touch it the first day or two. Then lead him by it and give him a treat. Just let him get used to it. After a few days take him somewhere interesting for a walk (maybe a shopping mall with lots of people to check out) Make sure that everytime he has a leash on it's a good experience. If you have to go to the vet, use a carrier.

When I first got Preston I thought he wouldn't walk on a leash either. I think the problem was at the beginning of our walk there were a couple of steps he had to go down. He doesn't go down steps so he wouldn't budge for the entire walk!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I had the same problem with elmo as he is very shy ,i hope Dolcie is up and walking soon .


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou had the same problems (we actually got a trainer for it). I think Cathy's advice above about letting Dolce get used to the leash in the house seems to be a good one. That may help me get used to it being attached to him.

when we had our trainer, Bisou beforehand had refused to walk outside on a leash..and literally after 15 minutes with him, she was walking along perfectly fine..and now loves to go on walks.

Sadly, I don't remember exactly what he said..as it was last summer. I do remember that he would make this little noise like 'come on' or "tsk tsk" sort of sound and then walk and Bisou seemed to go with him..and when she did he would really praise her in a big way. He did say not to praise or say "awww, it's okay" type of thing when she wasn't walking. She couldn't be rewarded with praise by being scared...but huge praise when walking.

Good luck!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi is only a bit less than 4 months but walking on leash has been a challenge :angry:---he does most things well---so we are working (my DH and me) together. DH holds leash & I go ahead & put down treats spaced out so that he is rewarded by picking them up when he comes toward me w/an abundance of praise (I say "good walk!)! Make sure he has an appetite when you train! Patience is my advice---and keep w/it---don't let him be in charge. Always end training on a positive note.
It might help to "borrow" a more experienced dog friend and go on a walk together w/the other dog leading the way on a leash. I wish I had someone to try it with!
Let us know if anything works as I am sure others have issues like this! Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u girls , im thinking of maybe getting a thinner leash , the funny thing is i have let him just drag the leash and he walks fine ... his problem is outdoors he doesnt move especially on concrete i go on grass with leash n he is fine.. but it is geting frustrating. do any of u have fluffs that r always in their bags? carriers n never walk , i know he needs exercise too .. im going to try a different leash and im going to keep rewarding n praising as i have been doing i just hope he gets it ..


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

ex DH has a 4 1/2 month Malt that flat out stops, plops himself down and refuses to go further....so he gets picked up and carried the rest of the way. (He's SO training ex-DH....LOL!)


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats exactly what dolce likes to do !


almitra said:


> ex DH has a 4 1/2 month Malt that flat out stops, plops himself down and refuses to go further....so he gets picked up and carried the rest of the way. (He's SO training ex-DH....LOL!)


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

My trainer said to use a 6 ft. leash. She told me you take high quality treats, like liver that comes in a roll with plastic around it...cut it into tiny pieces and freeze in plastic zip lock bags, I use the half sized baggies. And in a cheery voice, say "this way!" Reward with treat when walking along side of you. If he starts to pull, turn around saying "this way" and go in opposite direction for a few feet, then turn back around saying "this way" again. Keep rewarding and say, "Good Walk!" When he is doing something wrong say EH!, turn again saying This way. You won't get far the first week or so of doing this, you will be on your own block for a while, LOL.
But it did work. I think getting him to walk along side you is the hardest thing to train. At first Rocky would just sit and not move. But the more I took him out, the better it got. I took him to parks and walked on trails around our lakes. Make him see and hear all different things to get him used to it. At first Rocky barked at all dogs. After taking him to puppy classes and also to day care that has stopped. It all takes time and patience.I don't use the bags or carry him around for fear of him getting too pampered and spoiled. He's spoiled enough in the house, LOL.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dianne thats the problem i think dolce is spoiled.. everyone tells me he is . lol im not sure if the leash i have is 6 ft. i will have to chk.. and the funny thing is that dolce that loves treats so much when it comes to walking he ignores them , and he doesnt pull on the leash he just doesnt walk .. lol i mean i live in the city everything is concrete ,, i cant have him on grass all the time..


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Rocky's Mom said:


> My trainer said to use a 6 ft. leash. She told me you take high quality treats, like liver that comes in a roll with plastic around it...cut it into tiny pieces and freeze in plastic zip lock bags, I use the half sized baggies.* And in a cheery voice, say "this way!" Reward with treat when walking along side of you. If he starts to pull, turn around saying "this way" and go in opposite direction for a few feet, then turn back around saying "this way" again. Keep rewarding and say, "Good Walk!"* When he is doing something wrong say EH!, turn again saying This way. You won't get far the first week or so of doing this, you will be on your own block for a while, LOL.


Our trainer did something similar with us, like this. We didn't use a 6 foot leash as we live in a city full of concrete too..but just a regular leash..but this method, more or less, worked. 

Also, make sure dolce is sort of hungry when you start your training if you're using treats..that way he's really excited to get the treat. My trainer would ask that I didn't feed bisou breakfast..as we would work in the AM (she just had a late breakfast instead).


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> dianne thats the problem i think dolce is spoiled.. everyone tells me he is . lol im not sure if the leash i have is 6 ft. i will have to chk.. and the funny thing is that dolce that loves treats so much when it comes to walking he ignores them , and he doesnt pull on the leash he just doesnt walk .. lol i mean i live in the city everything is concrete ,, i cant have him on grass all the time..


You have to give him a treat he doesn't get any other time. Try the Natural Balance Liver Roll, cut in slices and then in small pieces. He will love it. Keep them in freezer then pull a bag out when going for walks. Don't pull him on the leash to get him to move....instead use a happy voice and coax him by praising him and giving him treats when he walks. I think all of our malteses are spoiled...I try not to spoil him out in the world so he is not timid out there. Rocky enjoys his walks so much now. I know the Bronx...I'm from Brooklyn, born and raised. I took Rocky on busy streets...he used to want to chase cars. I bought a spray can of Corrector and only had to use it once...it's a hissing noise of forced air. That got him to stop chasing cars and barking at everyone too, LOL. It takes time like I said...keep trying and he'll get it.:wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you have any friends with a dog that Dolce trusts/doesn't mind being around? If so, try to go for walks with them (Dolce may walk better if walking with a buddy)?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a good suggestion, I cannot believe I forgot that that also helped Rocky with socialization and his fears. He walked with a neighbor's Cockerpoo for about a month every day.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> Our trainer did something similar with us, like this. We didn't use a 6 foot leash as we live in a city full of concrete too..but just a regular leash..but this method, more or less, worked.
> 
> Also, make sure dolce is sort of hungry when you start your training if you're using treats..that way he's really excited to get the treat. My trainer would ask that I didn't feed bisou breakfast..as we would work in the AM (she just had a late breakfast instead).


I did that too....no breakfast, so he was good and hungry. I also subsituted the Natural Balance Beef for walks too.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i see alot of ppl with dogs but not that i know that well . yesterday i practiced again treats and all n he ignores n he was hungry , and its the leash. cause when i take it off he walks right next to me , im going to try to pick up a lighter leash this weekend n see if that helps


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

That's true. A friend's dog wouldn't walk at all, just lay down. And she did walk on leash for the first time following Casanova around. 

Does anyone else think that Malts have two speeds- fast or stop? Casanova and Bijou walk on leashes, but they are either going really really fast or too tired and stopped. Can't they go medium speed and follow my speed? 

And they love to walk on one side, and then walk on the other side. My two absolutely do not respond to treats (except prosciutto) while leash walking, I must say. Other animals and people are definitely much more interesting regardless of how hungry they are. I don't think prosciutto is great for them to have on every walk, though!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

haha!!! Prosciutto!!! Bisou is a big fan too, she would probably wash the dishes to get some.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

princessre said:


> That's true. A friend's dog wouldn't walk at all, just lay down. And she did walk on leash for the first time following Casanova around.
> 
> Does anyone else think that Malts have two speeds- fast or stop? Casanova and Bijou walk on leashes, but they are either going really really fast or too tired and stopped. Can't they go medium speed and follow my speed?
> 
> And they love to walk on one side, and then walk on the other side. My two absolutely do not respond to treats (except prosciutto) while leash walking, I must say. Other animals and people are definitely much more interesting regardless of how hungry they are. I don't think prosciutto is great for them to have on every walk, though!


OMG, I am dying laughing over here.:HistericalSmiley: I want some prosciutto!!! I'll walk with you anytime and stay on ONE side.

Rocky does the same thing....super fast speed and goes from one side to the other. I have to try to keep him on my left or I almost trip over him.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

iheartbisou said:


> haha!!! Prosciutto!!! Bisou is a big fan too, she would probably wash the dishes to get some.


I guess we have some spoiled little stinkers!! Haha!!


----------

